# Качественные малогабаритные баяны



## Alexei (4 Ноя 2019)

Именно такой темы не удалось найти на форуме.
Интересует простой двухголосный 5 рядный баян. 46-52 звуков в правой. 96-120 кнопок в левой.
Какие качественные баяны с такими критериями есть?


----------



## sashasoleigr (4 Ноя 2019)

Тула 5рядная безрегистровая есть. Тула - 209.
Не плохой инструмент, качество хорошего Етюда. Но как всегда нужно найти неубитый инструмент


----------



## Alexei (5 Ноя 2019)

Да есть замечательный обзор у Бутусова:




...даже возникает желание взять... Но после более глубокого обзора:




желание убавляется.
Да и на форуме я как-то не встречал восхищённых отзывов об этом инструменте.
Вроде как такой инструмент можно заказать с цельной планкой. Кто-то заказывал? Что получилось?


----------



## Alex33 (6 Ноя 2019)

Алексей, похоже, что Вы и на баяне мастер? А как поживает аккордеон "Fisarmonica Convertitore a Piano mod.29"? Может поделитесь о своём музыкальном образовании?..
У меня нет подобных вопросов к Сергею Болунову. Единственный пользователь, кто грамотно вошёл на сайт: "Немного о себе. Сергей, 51 год, за спиной музыкальная школа, играл все время на немецких аккордеонах Вельтмейстер, Рояль Стандарт, когда-то был призером республиканского конкурса исполнительского мастерства, но профессиональная сфера деятельности к музыке не относится - преподаю информатику в школе. Брал в руки инструмент от случая к случаю". Всё просто и понятно. Главное: читая отзывы от Сергея и отвечая ему, ты понимаешь, что общаешься с нормальным мужиком! 
Вас, Алексей, понять трудно: от выпытывания, про аккордеон "Scandalli Super VI Extreme", резко перешли к покупке баяна "Тула 209". На вопросы--не отвечаете... Выложили два видео и подтвердили слова Юрия: "Alexei,по поводу обзора! А Вы доверяете этим видеообзорам?? И тем более обзорам музыкальных инструментов???? Я бы Вам посоветовал доверять своим ушам"... ...Поэтому и призываю администраторов предложить пользователям сайта сообщать, о себе любимом, краткую информацию: возраст, место проживания, музыкальное образование и, желательно, марку и модель инструмента, на котором играют. Всё это--по желанию. Хотя бы для новичков. Можно выборочно.
Касательно видео Бутусова: он нашёл свою нишу (одну из...) и зарабатывает, хотя, Алексей, Вы правильно отметили "На youtube я не встречал более "плодовитого обозревателя" чем Бутусов. Он не претендует концертное исполнение, но старается показать лучшие качества разных инструментов. При этом бывает умалчивает о недостатках в силу разных причин"... Про эти "недостатки" и рассказывает Владимир Кудинов во втором видео. Хотя о чём говорить, зная стоимость этого баяна. "Дорого, да мило, а дёшево, то гнило".


----------



## Alexei (7 Ноя 2019)

Alex33
Всё-таки желательно оставаться в теме -- "Качественные малогабаритные баяны". А то на форуме уже достаточно тем которые засорены десятками сообщений не по теме, типа как хорошо общаться с "нормальным мужиком". И чтобы найти нужную информацию приходится читать много лишнего и бесполезного.

Обзоры инструментов могут быть очень полезными, если толково сделаны.

А про себя каждый пользователь сам решает сколько рассказывать. Может для этого стоит создать раздел типа "Пользователи форума о себе".


----------



## Alex33 (7 Ноя 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Всё-таки желательно оставаться в теме -- "Качественные малогабаритные баяны".


А как можно отвечать по Вашей теме, если Вы её создали, выставили видео с баяном "Тула-209", с тестированием от Бутусова, задали вопрос и сами же себе ответили, что понятно по второму видео с Владимиром Кудиновым


----------



## Alex33 (10 Ноя 2019)

Пока парусник "GA" ждёт попутного ветра, немного лирики: Алексей, уверен, Вы не будете спорить с тем, что компьютер никогда не заменит живого общения, чего не хватает некоторым пользователям. Согласен, иногда приходится отходить от темы, спорить, доказывать, не соглашаться, даже возмущаться... Но живые люди, со своими разными характерами, своим видением ситуации так и делают. Ни разу не читал на форуме, что это запрещено. Такое общение только на пользу. А чтобы не читать "много лишнего и бесполезного" чаще обращайтесь к БЭС.


----------



## Alex33 (10 Ноя 2019)

Алексей, чтобы Вас больше не раздражать "своими придирками", скажу, что Евгений опять оказался прав, когда написал: "Алексей, со временем и Вы запомните ВСЕХ завсегдатаев, их место обитания и инструмент". Прочитал всю Вашу переписку на форуме и сделал вывод: 1. Вы хорошо разбираетесь в компьютере, что нельзя сказать обо мне. 2. Вы хорошо владеете английским языком и это классно. 3. Вы делитесь нотами с другими пользователями и это отлично. И похоже, у Вас за плечами ВУЗ по музыкальному образованию. Всё это у меня вызывает уважение к Вам! Всех Вам благ и душевного здоровья!


----------



## Alex33 (11 Ноя 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Обзоры инструментов могут быть очень полезными, если толково сделаны.


Согласен. Нас уже трое ("не считая собаки"). kep: "По статистике, элитные инструменты покупают редко везде. И Джо Петоса всех уговаривает приехать и попробовать ручками. Но сайт нужен, чтобы начать разговор, и излишней работы тут не бывает. Никто не знает, на что именно поведется покупатель, поэтому есть все. И - работает". Юрий, Ваше мнение?


----------



## Alex33 (11 Ноя 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> А про себя каждый пользователь сам решает сколько рассказывать. Может для этого стоит создать раздел типа "Пользователи форума о себе".


 Если не хотите, не рассказывайте. Мы же не партизаны. А вот создать раздел типа "Пользователи форума о себе", идея хорошая. Каждый сам решит, какую информацию о себе дать. Голосую "за". Буду вторым за Сергеем. И, кстати, можно будет и видео сюда вставлять. И не обязательно с игрой на аккордеоне\баяне.


----------

